# Does your therapist think you're lying?



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

This is not a thread about whether therapy works or not or whether one should be in it or not. I'm just curious about something.

I've seen a large number of therapists through the years, and this may not be a common phenomenon, but occasionally there's the odd therapist who thinks I'm making stuff up. I will say something about my childhood or past therapy or my personal life, and the therapist will make a face and say "Is that true?" or will even outright say "I don't believe that" or something similar. Or they might repeat something I say and then add "if that really is true." Of course, I never see that person again, but I'm wondering how common this experience is. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## FiringBlanks (Mar 7, 2012)

A lot of times my words come out sounding as if i was lying. I kind of get the same reaction but others usually just pretend to go along with it (either to be nice or just to avoid conflict). But I would have to stop and ask myself if deep down, I'm trying to create an emotional response in them so they would see me in a certain way. It's not that they should see me as "the truly hurt patient" or as any other identity because all identities are fleeting, but if i was to connect with the other person by realizing that they are the same consciousness in a form (the human body) as myself, then maybe we can get a common understanding and my feelings, instead of getting lost in the realm of words/thoughts/identities, can be understood purely as they are


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes. The first person that I told that I was being abused at school happened before the age of 11. I was required to report to the principle for an official change in my school record to be made. I was then required to speak with the councilor to begin making the official statement. In my official statement I added that I had been abused at age 2 or 3. This was unacceptable to the school system. After I had heard nothing from them I eventually got myself back in the office. The principle told me that they could not accurately make my statement and recommended I seek help outside the public school system. That ended. I later made a comment to a teacher in the hallway about my abuse. She was very upset and arranged for me to meet with the second councilor that helped disabled students herself. I was also separated from another student that was abusive. The councilor took me out of class every other week. I have no record of it.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm surprised at how often a therapist will have trouble believing a story about abuse.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the group my community recognizes now. I'm pretty sure it's a lot different than when I was growing up.

http://www.nationalchildrensalliance.org/


----------

